# Hail Damage



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

We had a hailstorm yesterday evening---baseball to softball sized---highly unusual for our part of Virginia. Damage to house and cars, but no obvious damage to the outback (it's somewhat shielded by trees) I'm going up on the roof later for a closer look. Anything I should look for as far as the roof itself is concerned?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Cracked skylight/vents, AC cover, etc. Damage to AC cooling fins (on back of unit) and antenna.

Sorry to hear about the damage. Sounds like quite the storm!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Check the skylight, vent pipe covers (black & gray tanks, and fridge vent), A/C shroud, roof vent covers - basically everything that sticks up beyond the roof line. Also inspect the caulking that seals all that stuff, too, and at all edges where rubber roof meets fiberglass. I'm not sure how old your trailer is, but the caulking gets brittle with age - the sun's UV rays drive the oils out of the material.

We went through a rather nasty wind, rain, and hail storm a couple years ago when we were at Disney World. We got back to the campground to find a lot of devastation (some folks had their vacations completely ruined - the guy next to us lost every skylight and his awning), but our Outback came through it OK - mostly because we were beneath a couple tall pines. (But I still find some of those pine needles every now and then!) I had a couple dents in the hood of my (6-month-old) truck that insurance paid to be pulled out, but the Outback was fine.

Hope you have similar luck!

Mike


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Check the skylight, vent pipe covers (black & gray tanks, and fridge vent), A/C shroud, roof vent covers - basically everything that sticks up beyond the roof line. Also inspect the caulking that seals all that stuff, too, and at all edges where rubber roof meets fiberglass. I'm not sure how old your trailer is, but the caulking gets brittle with age - the sun's UV rays drive the oils out of the material.
> 
> We went through a rather nasty wind, rain, and hail storm a couple years ago when we were at Disney World. We got back to the campground to find a lot of devastation (some folks had their vacations completely ruined - the guy next to us lost every skylight and his awning), but our Outback came through it OK - mostly because we were beneath a couple tall pines. (But I still find some of those pine needles every now and then!) I had a couple dents in the hood of my (6-month-old) truck that insurance paid to be pulled out, but the Outback was fine.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the rubber roof has anything to do with hail protection?


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Outbacks are really well built, I love my 25 RSS it rocks!!


----------

